# anyone interested in turbo diesels?



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

i always wanted a ram2500, but never could afford them. post pics of them turbo diesels!


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: anyone interested in turbo diesels? (veedubbinn)*

I would love to have a turbo diesel anything but I already have a driveway full of vehicles!


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: anyone interested in turbo diesels? (unimogken)*

My Jeep Grand Cherokee with the Mercedes 3.0L Turbo Diesel:
































currently has a MBRP dpf back exhaust and k&n drop in... next mod = lift


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

i raced one of those, and she sure was quick


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (veedubbinn)*

Nice didn't know they made those Jeep's diesel that's cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (yota_vr)*

Next summer the BMW is going away and I will have another diesel truck sitting in my driveway... Still not 100% sure on what I want yet.
Either way, here are some pics of what I've narrowed it down to:
































*sigh* I love diesels...


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

Yeah diesel trucks are amazing. Creeper I would go with the dodge or Chevy but that's me and I'm not much of a ford fan or powerstroke fan for that matter. No matter what you get it will be fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (yota_vr)*

here's my diesel turd parked next to an M35 @ KCR.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (yota_vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yota_vr* »_Yeah diesel trucks are amazing. Creeper I would go with the dodge or Chevy but that's me and I'm not much of a ford fan or powerstroke fan for that matter. No matter what you get it will be fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I'm not much of a Ford fan either, but I can't afford the year Duramax I want and Dodge's don't have a real crew cab that I can afford...







Dodge would be my first choice, unless it was a brand new one...


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

them first two diesels the ram's are amazing. im not much of a ford guy but there's a couple f250's built by maryland performance diesel and they are straight bad ass. This guy ran a fully built evo that runs 11's and walked his ass.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (veedubbinn)*

Yeah, I love diesels... I can't wait until I can get another one. Looking back, I should have kept my '06 Ram 3500.


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

before my jetta, it was between a ram2500 and vw. i picked the jetta because it was so much cheaper and i wouldnt be getting into a car payment.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (veedubbinn)*

I hear that. I bought my Dodge new with no down... The MSRP was $54k. That payment was ungodly!


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: anyone interested in turbo diesels? (veedubbinn)*

Dodge 3/4 ton with full Kore performance kit. 
Then take it to the desert. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I've actually thought about taking the 4.0 out of the jeep and putting in that BMW 3.0 twin turbo Diesel. I've heard it's been done before but have never seen pictures. 




_Modified by twistedlizard720 at 8:08 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: anyone interested in turbo diesels? (twistedlizard720)*

i did a jump like that similar in my dodge dakota, but i almost **** myself. i was flying threw my schools football field in the snow, forgot about this hill, when i landed im susprised i didnt break nothing but then again its a dodge


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: anyone interested in turbo diesels? (veedubbinn)*

Here's my(now wrecked) 2000 ram 2500 with a 24v cummins, Suncoast billet tranny, edge comp w/Hot unlock, raptor 150gph fuel pump, 4" TB exhaust......
See Diesel at Road Atlanta:








See Diesel Lighting up Road Atlanta:


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: anyone interested in turbo diesels? (Strictly Gravy)*

*sigh* That is exactly what I want...


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: anyone interested in turbo diesels? (CreeperSleeper)*

x2, if the price of those badboys ever went down. make my mk4 into a track car and use the ram to pull it !


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

Its funny how many people want those Dodges.
I'd like one myself but like i've said I need to thin the fleet before adding something else unless I can park it at your house?


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (unimogken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unimogken* »_Its funny how many people want those Dodges.
I'd like one myself but like i've said I need to thin the fleet before adding something else unless I can park it at your house?

If you let me use it, you are more than welcome to put it in my driveway!


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: anyone interested in turbo diesels? (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_*sigh* That is exactly what I want...

The good thing is I am now on the lookout for a longbed of the same vintage with a 6 speed. Already got all the go fast parts sitting in the shed. Itll prolly be on the driveway before spring.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: anyone interested in turbo diesels? (Strictly Gravy)*

I'd love a Cummins 4bt for my S10...
However, I might just swap in the ALH!!!!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: anyone interested in turbo diesels? (Strictly Gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Strictly Gravy* »_
The good thing is I am now on the lookout for a longbed of the same vintage with a 6 speed. Already got all the go fast parts sitting in the shed. Itll prolly be on the driveway before spring. 

I'll have another one someday... There is just a lot more important things I need to take care of first. I may even sell everything and start DDing the Land Cruiser again.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: anyone interested in turbo diesels? (CreeperSleeper)*

Im going to start building an expedition style/ camping/ long distance rig and want a diesel and seriously considered a 2500 for the Cummins and 5mt combo. My only concern is the width and wheelbase of the thing. Theyre seriously long, even with a short wheelbase sitting at 140" and very wide. It would make a very tight squeeze through many wooded/ rocky trails. Im thinking about a Cummins 4cyl diesel swapped CJ8 instead right now. 
Whats the mileage of the pre 06 diesels anyway? 20 hwy?


----------



## randall_bora1.8 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: anyone interested in turbo diesels? (morecarsthanbrains)*

I know most you guys dont care for Fords, but here is my F350, 8" suspension lift on 37" Cooper stt's. Only other mods are: ram air intake, and a massive exhaust! Love the sound of the turbo sucking in air. Inside has touch screen navi and a lil system
Pic
















Custom painted mirrors, door handles, grill and front bumper....


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: anyone interested in turbo diesels? (randall_bora1.8)*

Epic fail on the pics...








But judging by your profile, we don't hate it because it's a Ford... We hate it because it's a 6.0l PS!


----------



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (veedubbinn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbinn* »_them first two diesels the ram's are amazing. im not much of a ford guy but there's a couple f250's built by maryland performance diesel and they are straight bad ass. This guy ran a fully built evo that runs 11's and walked his ass.

he did break his transfer case tho


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*



CreeperSleeper said:


> I hear that. I bought my Dodge new with no down... The MSRP was $54k. That payment was ungodly![/QUOTE
> and they depreciate like crazy, from what i hear
> 
> not to thread jack, but i have a question
> ...


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
and they depreciate like crazy, from what i hear 

Huh? Go price a used gasser 3/4 ton vs a used diesel 3/4 ton. Im looking for one now and for a HIGHER mileage diesel truck of the same year(at least with dodges), they go for about twice as much as a their gas counterparts in the 98.5-2002 flavor. Tack on about 35% in the 2003+ body styles. 
As far as city driving one in chicago, I would not suggest it. I am from chicago, and took mine up there a few times. I stayed with my brother near lincoln and webster most of the time, and parking the thing was hell. Not to mention I couldn't fit in most of the parking garages.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*

I loved driving mine everyday... No issues at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_


CreeperSleeper said:


> I hear that. I bought my Dodge new with no down... The MSRP was $54k. That payment was ungodly![/QUOTE
> and they depreciate like crazy, from what i hear
> 
> not to thread jack, but i have a question
> ...






CreeperSleeper said:


> I daily drive mine and I live in the outskirts of Chicago and am downtown Chicago at least 3-5 times a week, 1 or 2 of which are at night on the weekends (which I've found tend to be the worst for finding street parking...). Parking garages are an absolute *not going to happen*. I don't fit height wise and they don't like the thing in there width and length wise anyway. I'm lifted though. Stock height I used to be able to barely squeak by.
> The name of the game becomes drive around looking for street parking or valet it. If available I always go the valet route - as they chuck it right up front next to the Ferraris and such which I get a chuckle out of it, as it doesn't fit in the garage. And ironically it tends to actually garner more attention (looks, stares, folks wondering how / why it's driven around downtown, etc) than the Astons, Ferraris, 'Vets, etc.
> As far as public lots I've never had a problem finding a lot to stick it in and I'm downtown all the time. The only thing that tends to suck is some of the tighter alleys are literally impossible to travel down. Making the sharp 45's & 90's some require without racking the side of the truck against the sides of the buildings / poles / whatever juts isn't going to happen.
> Other than that though it's great and I love mine. I've been daily driving it since '04 (~125,000 miles worth) and it's been deep into the heart of the city, I've had in downtown NYC as well, out in LA, etc. etc. Hell, I've drug 24'+ trailers downtown chicago behind it numerous times. That's a bit of a bite in the rear, truth be told...but still livable.
> ...


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

Do any of you guys with diesels fell that it is worth while to buy a diesel over a 1/2 ton gas truck if your not doing a lot of heavy towing?


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_Do any of you guys with diesels fell that it is worth while to buy a diesel over a 1/2 ton gas truck if your not doing a lot of heavy towing?

Mileage is ALOT better, I can tow whenever I want, they will last longer, and they hold their value. In all honesty, I am never buying another non-diesel truck for my stable.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Strictly Gravy* »_
Mileage is ALOT better, I can tow whenever I want, they will last longer, and they hold their value. In all honesty, I am never buying another non-diesel truck for my stable. 

x2! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Well, unless I can find a super clean '63 - '72 Chevy 4x4 short wide box...


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

Now if your running a truck to the point where you consider how long they will last, I would assume that your keeping the truck up to the 150-200k range or longer. Is the added cost of wear parts that a HD truck will run through like tires, brakes ball joints etc a consideration over that period?


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_Now if your running a truck to the point where you consider how long they will last, I would assume that your keeping the truck up to the 150-200k range or longer. Is the added cost of wear parts that a HD truck will run through like tires, brakes ball joints etc a consideration over that period?

I would start ownership at the 100k - 150k and run it til 300k... And yes, all of that would be considered. Gas or diesel, the truck would be a 3/4 ton or a 1 ton either way. Most of those parts you listed would be the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

whats basically the max life of a diesel? i want a 4x4 for the winter, but something that not gonna go in the first week. my parents are looking for one to haul yard materials around.


----------



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (veedubbinn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbinn* »_whats basically the max life of a diesel? i want a 4x4 for the winter, but something that not gonna go in the first week. my parents are looking for one to haul yard materials around.

diesels nevar die lol


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (HoT-SAuCE)*


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

For the most part a diesel truck engine will outlast the truck. I knew a few people that rode a Diesel up to 300K when rust took over. Many of those engines still live on in farm and construction equipment.


----------



## hoodwinkvr6 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: (Mabe)*

loves mine!


----------



## TDI_Savva (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (hoodwinkvr6)*

ill play. heres mine.....and i LOVE it


























_Modified by TDI_Savva at 12:20 AM 12-12-2009_


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (TDI_Savva)*

Well, just replaced my BMW with a 2005 Ram 2500 QCSB with a Cummins.







Merry Christmas to me!!!


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
x2! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Well, unless I can find a super clean '63 - '72 Chevy 4x4 short wide box... 

Already got the 72 short wide.....but it may not be the bowtie you're after:


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Strictly Gravy* »_
Already got the 72 short wide.....but it may not be the bowtie you're after:


It is not at all! 5-lugs are for minivans and VR6's!








Here is a pic of my new Ram as requested, good sir:








Quick specs: stripped SLT, "610" series 5.9 Cummins CR (325/610), 48RE, 4x4, 128k, Banks 4" exhaust and bags.


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!
Next on the list: Remove the turbo silencer ring and add an open intake. After the first time you hear it at full boost, you *will* jizz your pants. After that, Edge juice with attitude. 
Since they are rebuilding the tranny, toss over some extra cash for a suncoast or goerend torque converter and an upgraded valve body......unless you wanna drop the tranny again.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*

I've heard some bad things lately with the Edge products... That was my original plan, but I'm getting Smarty thrown in my face! I really like not having a bunch of ***** gauges with the Attitude...
As for the trans, I will do a VB for now and deal with the rest of it later. If I'm going to drop the trans again, I'm going all out! I can do a VB with the trans in the truck and call it good for now.
And the silencer ring is coming out ASAP!


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
x2! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Well, unless I can find a super clean '63 - '72 Chevy 4x4 short wide box... 

Why would ya want one of those?














And yes, I know the one below is 2wd. 








Congrats on the new truck as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



_Modified by Gary C at 2:45 PM 12-23-2009_


----------



## Knock Sensor (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (veedubbinn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbinn* »_whats basically the max life of a diesel? i want a 4x4 for the winter, but something that not gonna go in the first week. my parents are looking for one to haul yard materials around.

Ford ranger/chevy S10/dodge dakota
You don't need a diesel heavy duty to haul yard materials around.


----------



## speedn16v (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re:*

I stumbled upon this on YouTube. 2-Stroke Detroit with a twin-stick tranny. I'd have no idea how to drive it, but this thing racks up huge mancard points:








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0o1o5W_f6o

Dave.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: (yota_vr)*

I've had three Dodge Cummins, one GMC diesel. my brotehr has a Duramax Allison, and my best friends have Powerstrokes. What I'd LIKE is a Ford truck with a Cummins diesel, an Allison tranny and a Silverado interior. My Dodge Cummins 9is as close as I can get to that!


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: (Mabe)*

"Now if your running a truck to the point where you consider how long they will last, I would assume that your keeping the truck up to the 150-200k range or longer. Is the added cost of wear parts that a HD truck will run through like tires, brakes ball joints etc a consideration over that period?"
I bought my '03 Cummins 3500 for half of list with 11,000 miles on the clock. I've replaced one set of tires which now have half their tread left. Other than that and oil changes, it's been trouble free and I just turned over the 100,000 mile point. My experience with Dodge Cummins tells me that around three hundred thousand miles, I need to start considering another truck - IF I live that long! I tow heavy and I get 21 mpg empty with the automatic.


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (mtdoragary)*

Gravy's new *TWIN* Turbo Diesel:

Full story here:
http://forums.thecarlounge.net...17278


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*

Show off...


----------



## VeeDoobee (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDoobee)*

Here is a pretty cool diesel forum: http://www.dieselbombers.com/i...17414


----------



## dubweiser (Dec 20, 2000)

Found this youtube video in another thread somewhere... Turbo diesel rat rod... Pretty damn sick.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpjPIj1YF0M


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (dubweiser)*

Okay, here are some crappy pics of my new CTD. I will take some better ones when I get a chance to clean her up:
















BTW- The "Old Man" chrome wheel wells are long gone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

Very nice.......


----------



## Pool Runner (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*

I will play, this was my '05. Sold it two years ago, wifey said it was to big and cumbersome to commute in after we got married so it got traded in for an '08 W204 C300 sport, which got traded for an R350 as soon as our son arrived. I loved the truck, was great more power than almost anything I've ever experienced. Mods were 5" MBRP Turbo back, Edge Attitude, Auto Meter gauge set, 315 BFG All Terrain Ko's. Truth be told I would love to get back into another but a modern DPF/ Urea equipped truck really does nothing for me these days. That said my current work truck is an '08 GMT900 2500 6.0L gasser, I love the interior 10x nicer than my old Dodge, same with the ride in the Chevy. If I had to do it again I would go '07+ GMT900 with a Duramax http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Straight axles are overrated, all three suck off-road because of the enormous weight so there's no real advantage to having the straight axle unless it's on a Jeep.


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (Pool Runner)*

Nice cummins.....Too bad you had to let her go. 
Solid axles may be a bit more cumbersome, but at least you dont have to pay out the nose to get your whole front end redone every 60k miles.








Give me a solid front axle any day. Dana 60 nonetheless.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Strictly Gravy* »_Nice cummins.....Too bad you had to let her go. 
Solid axles may be a bit more cumbersome, but at least you dont have to pay out the nose to get your whole front end redone every 60k miles.








Give me a solid front axle any day. Dana 60 nonetheless.









Nope... You just need to pay out the nose for those damn unit-bearings!


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Strictly Gravy* »_Nice cummins.....Too bad you had to let her go. 
Solid axles may be a bit more cumbersome, but at least you dont have to pay out the nose to get your whole front end redone every 60k miles.








Give me a solid front axle any day. Dana 60 nonetheless.










Bull poop!







I've got ~130K on my truck, 100,000K of which have been lifted. I haven't had to replace anything, yet. ::knock on wood:: And it does get worked hard and put away wet. Hell, just a monthish ago it made a run with a laden trailer to & from FL, running at 75+ the whole way, taking a car down for the Palm Beach auction.


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_

Bull poop!







I've got ~130K on my truck, 100,000K of which have been lifted. I haven't had to replace anything, yet. ::knock on wood:: And it does get worked hard and put away wet. Hell, just a monthish ago it made a run with a laden trailer to & from FL, running at 75+ the whole way, taking a car down for the Palm Beach auction.









Well, I guess you are one lucky SOB.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_
Bull poop!







I've got ~130K on my truck, 100,000K of which have been lifted. I haven't had to replace anything, yet. ::knock on wood:: And it does get worked hard and put away wet. Hell, just a monthish ago it made a run with a laden trailer to & from FL, running at 75+ the whole way, taking a car down for the Palm Beach auction.









Is this a gasser or a Duramax?


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

It's a Duramax. LB7. Had it since new. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_It's a Duramax. LB7. Had it since new. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Running 289's?


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

Sorry I'm not quite sure what you mean by 289's? Helluva long day.








If you mean 285 for a tire size, I run 35x12.50 and also have a set of 37x12.50's for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_Sorry I'm not quite sure what you mean by 289's? Helluva long day.








If you mean 285 for a tire size, I run 35x12.50 and also have a set of 37x12.50's for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I must be having the long day! I ment 285's for tire size...
That is impressive that it's held up that long...


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

haha gotcha. 
And yeah, I fully banked on having to rebuild the front end by now. But every time I throw it on the lift and give it a once over, she's still good to go. It's probably nothing more than pure dumb luck on top of a religious maintenance schedule. *shrug*


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Gary C)*

You are lucky!
Another shot of my new baby:


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

That looks HUGE. Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mall_Crawler (Feb 4, 2010)

Ford 7.3L


----------



## EUROsmut (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: (Mall_Crawler)*

thats just not right


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (EUROsmut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROsmut* »_thats just not right

Please do go on. I'm all ears...........


----------



## adambgeorge (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*

I would love to have one


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: anyone interested in turbo diesels? (USN_JeepWK)*

Very Rare SUV you have there..


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

You learn how to drive it.. I use to have 2005 Quad Cab 2500 Long Bed Dodge Ram and I could park it better then idiots in smaller trucks and cars. 









This is only photo I have of my truck that shows the length. 


_Modified by Boosted2003! at 12:29 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (Strictly Gravy)*

The post above is my 2005 Dodge Ram 2500 QC LB Hemi Laramie with sport look that I found for my dad in late 2005 for 23k out the door and only had 120 miles on it. It was used in 2005 Pepsi 400 so I had to pull off all the Daytona/Dodge Stickers on the sides but it was not bad to save nearly 18k. (Truck still had the window sticker in the glove box). 
It was a Laramie so it had everything. Only options it didn't have were sunroof(what truck really has one), navigation(I know where I am going), heated seats(don't need in Florida for most part), 4WD (we pull racecar trailer in Florida so its pretty flat) and diesel engine (Hemi does fine pulling 10k).


----------



## adamswagon (Apr 22, 2009)

*my 24v*

my 99 24v valve with a few mods


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: my 24v (adamswagon)*

I just picked up a Superchip tuner for my '05 CTD. Not what I wanted but the price was right. This should be just the thing to finish off my trans! LOL


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: my 24v (CreeperSleeper)*

Get an edge or a smarty. Dont waste your time on the superchips junk. 
Before you turn up the pah, might wanna toss a valve body in their to be safe.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: my 24v (Strictly Gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Strictly Gravy* »_Get an edge or a smarty. Dont waste your time on the superchips junk. 
Before you turn up the pah, might wanna toss a valve body in their to be safe. 

Trans parts are coming soon. (C'mon tax return!)
The Superchip was just too good of a deal to pass up. I will get a Smarty eventually and when I do, I will be able to sell the Superchips for what I paid for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For now, it's working just fine on "tow" mode.


----------

